# Fehler bei zeitgesteuerter Auftrag aus SQL-Server 2000 (SQL_HANDLE_ENV)



## StefanLausL (4. Mai 2006)

Folgendes Problem:
Ein Paket auf dem SQL-Server 2000 grieft mittels ODBC Treiber auf einen
Oracle Server zu und schreibt die Ergebnisse eines Select von Oracle in
die SQL-Datenbank.
Das Paket geht einwandfrei doch sobald ich einen zeitgesteuerten Auftrag aus diesem
Paket erstelle erscheint folgender Fehler:

DTSRun:  Ldt...
DTSRun:  Fhrt aus...
DTSRun OnStart:  Tabelle lschen [Tabelle] Schritt
DTSRun OnFinish:  Tabelle lschen [Tabelle] Schritt
DTSRun OnStart:  Tabelle erstellen [Tabelle] Schritt
DTSRun OnFinish:  Tabelle erstellen [Tabelle] Schritt
DTSRun OnStart:  Copy Data from Ergebnisse to [Tabelle] Schritt
DTSRun OnError:  Copy Data from Ergebnisse to [Tabelle] Schritt, Fehler = -2147467259 (80004005)
   Fehlerzeichenfolge:  [Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Fehler beim SQLAllocHandle-Aufruf fr Treiber auf  SQL_HANDLE_ENV
   Fehlerquelle:  Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
   Hilfedatei:  
   Hilfekontext:  0

Fehlerdetail-Datenstze:

Fehler:  -2147467259 (80004005); Providerfehler:  0 (0)
   Fehlerzeichenfolge:  [Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Fehler beim SQLAllocHandle-Aufruf fr Treiber auf  SQL_HANDLE_ENV
   Fehlerquelle:  Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers
   Hilfedatei:  
   Hilfekontext:  0

DTSRun OnFinish:  Copy Data from Ergebnisse to [Tabelle] Schritt
DTSRun:  Paketausfhrung beendet.

Ich bin am verzweifeln !
Bitte dringed um Hilfe !


----------



## StefanLausL (23. Mai 2006)

OK !
Das Problem hat sich erledigt.

Man muss den ODBC Treiber für Oracle von Microsoft verwenden.
Version 2.575.1117.00 dann funktioniert es.


----------

